# This week in CT wildlife



## Joel D'Angelo (Mar 9, 2018)

Caught this nice wild rainbow in a top secret location in Vernon, CT. Also a flock of silly turkeys lives in a patch of woods 2 blocks from me. They can often be seem strutting up and down the road


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 16, 2018)

Joel be aware of the blackbears. I have three here that use my land when going down into the bottomland. I hear them hooting were in night fishing. We also have bobcats, Lynx, bears, deer, raccoon, beavers, otters, turkeys with there broods.
Be careful out there I’m in ct too near Waterbury.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Feb 5, 2019)

Here's another one from the same stream. Caught him today. I'd like to post better pics but I'm usually alone when I am scouting out these places. I hear it's best not to handle them. Don't know if it's true


----------



## esshup (Feb 9, 2019)

Joel, nice trout! Handling them (with dry hands) or letting them flop around on the ground is the same thing. Both disrupt he slime coat on the fish which protects it against bacteria in the water. Trout are slimy, flopping things. I've found it's best to use a rubberized, knotless net to hold them while I get the hook out with a set of hemostats.


----------

